# What does your airport entrance look like?



## Sophie23 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hiya guys, what does you airport entrance look like? I’m starting to work on my island and I need some inspiration for my airport entrance 

so if you can post a picture of your airport entrance I’ll really really appreciate it, thank you and have a nice day ^^


----------



## KK Ketchup (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi I am still working on it but I am getting inspo from FroggyCrossing, probably the best New Horizons youtuber of AAAAALLLLLLLLL time

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021

Who were your first two villagers
Mine were Syvia and Hamlet


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 7, 2021)

KK Ketchup said:


> Hi I am still working on it but I am getting inspo from FroggyCrossing, probably the best New Horizons youtuber of AAAAALLLLLLLLL time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021
> 
> ...


Tammy & Iggly


----------



## KK Ketchup (Apr 7, 2021)

MayorSophie23 said:


> Tammy & Iggly


Searching up Tammy and Igglyyyyyyyyy

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021



KK Ketchup said:


> Searching up Tammy and Igglyyyyyyyyy


They are reaaaaaaally cute, especially Iggly

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021

Are you doing a themed island? I am doing Kidcore


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 7, 2021)

KK Ketchup said:


> Searching up Tammy and Igglyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021
> 
> ...


Yeah tropical island theme


----------



## KK Ketchup (Apr 7, 2021)

MayorSophie23 said:


> Yeah Tropical island theme


That sounds really cool

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021

My native fruit is apple, that is why I called my place applville


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 7, 2021)

KK Ketchup said:


> That sounds really cool


Yeah it’s fun, but I’m stuck on doing my airport entrance lol


----------



## KK Ketchup (Apr 7, 2021)

KK Ketchup said:


> That sounds really cool
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021
> 
> My native fruit is apple, that is why I called my place applville


woops appleville


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 7, 2021)

KK Ketchup said:


> woops appleville


I have Oranges~


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 7, 2021)

these are the only pictures i have to hand but they kind of give an overview! i've changed a couple bits since these pictures, mostly just replacing the random dirt custom designs with bushes. plus last picture is what my entrance used to look like


Spoiler: to save scrolling


----------



## KK Ketchup (Apr 7, 2021)

MayorSophie23 said:


> Yeah it’s fun, but I’m stuck on doing my airport entrance lol


I am kind of stuck because my museum is literally diagonal from it so it doesn't look so good

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021



JellyBeans said:


> these are the only pictures i have to hand but they kind of give an overview! i've changed a couple bits since these pictures, mostly just replacing the random dirt custom designs with bushes. plus last picture is what my entrance used to look like
> 
> 
> Spoiler: to save scrolling


I am jealouse


----------



## KimvW (Apr 7, 2021)

Here is mine


----------



## KK Ketchup (Apr 7, 2021)

KimvW said:


> Here is mine


Everyones' islands are always better than mine


----------



## Moritz (Apr 7, 2021)

I took the route of going for a more realistic airport that ushers you out down a small pathway into an unfortunately placed housing district that must be driven crazy from the noise.
(The bushes will have flowers on in a couple of days when cherry blossom is over)

I've never been a fan of huge grand entrances. They never made sense to me. Especially ones with waterfalls on gaps to jump over.
And since I only really play with my other half and my friend I don't even have people to impress with one aha


----------



## KK Ketchup (Apr 7, 2021)

Moritz said:


> View attachment 366981View attachment 366982View attachment 366983
> I took the route of going for a more realistic airport that ushers you out down a small pathway into an unfortunately placed housing district that must be driven crazy from the noise.
> (The bushes will have flowers on in a couple of days when cherry blossom is over)
> 
> ...


It is still amazing


----------



## S.J. (Apr 7, 2021)

KimvW said:


> Here is mine


Well that's ridiculously cute! 

This is my entrance. Sorry it's dark, it's night.



Mine could seem a little bare, but it does leave me lots of room to decorate during events.


----------



## KK Ketchup (Apr 7, 2021)

No1MableFan! said:


> Well that's ridiculously cute!
> 
> This is my entrance. It dark because it's night.View attachment 366986
> 
> Mine could seem a little bare, but it does leave me lots of room to decorate during events.


Looks amazing. I am jealous of you having meringue is it?


----------



## S.J. (Apr 7, 2021)

KK Ketchup said:


> Looks amazing. I am jealous of you having meringue is it?


Yeah, Merengue is a sweetheart!


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 7, 2021)

This is mine:



It looks better by night.
I'm still not sure whether or not I should replace some of the red roses with black ones, but otherwise I'm pretty happy with how the whole thing turned out.

Edit: It is finally dark on my island, so I'm adding the night version which I think looks so much better ☺


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 7, 2021)

Here is mine


----------



## S.J. (Apr 7, 2021)

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> This is mine:
> View attachment 366994
> It looks better by night.
> I'm still not sure whether or not I should replace some of the red roses with black ones, but otherwise I'm pretty happy with how the whole thing turned out.


So pretty. It looks amazing!



airysuit said:


> Here is mine
> 
> View attachment 366995


I love this entrance! 

You guys are so creative!


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 7, 2021)

No1MableFan! said:


> So pretty. It looks amazing!
> 
> 
> I love this entrance!
> ...


Thanks  i will try to post a more recent picture without snow later today. Its a pretty simple yet fun entrance which you can also use when your townhall is to close to the airport


----------



## jeni (Apr 7, 2021)

Spoiler: my entrance ♡


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 7, 2021)

This is my entrance. The second photo was taken when I was still building it, but I wanted to give an idea of what it looks like at night.


Spoiler: Entrance photos














I guess it’s more on the simple side compared to others but to be honest, I can’t explain my own entrance.


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 7, 2021)

I have two islands- one is Coral Key and has a pink/cute theme. I change out the center are in the middle of the hearts with seasonal decor or use a fountain.



Spoiler: Coral Key













The second is Lorien which more of an elegant but woodsy theme. 



Spoiler: Lorien













I'm not 100% happy with either of them but this is what I'm going with for now!


----------



## Tindre (Apr 7, 2021)

Here is my current airport entrance, its a office for registering entrance to the island and get information on where to go ☆ (because theres a lot of guests coming and going to see my superstars :3)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2021)

This one was a real pain, but here's mine:


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 7, 2021)

My entrance in spring 

Edit:


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 7, 2021)

Mine is an _actual _disaster right now, obviously still needs a lot of work...and some weeds picked up


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 7, 2021)

LoserMom said:


> Mine is an _actual _disaster right now, obviously still needs a lot of work...and some weeds picked up


Nooo the weeds look nice


----------



## Corvusrene (Apr 7, 2021)

Here's mine




I don't have a lot of space to work with so its nothing too fancy


----------



## Moritz (Apr 7, 2021)

Corvusrene said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leopold is looking very dapper


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 7, 2021)

Here's my _stag_gering entrance if I do pun so myself. No entry on the left side, with the path going along the entire bottom right of town, and then up to Resident services. And I usually keep a ladder and vaulting pole on the stall to remind me to bring them on mystery tours and visiting people as I don't carry them in my own town.

Second photo is on top of the cliff, part of the view for people flying in.



Spoiler: photos


----------



## 0ni (Apr 7, 2021)

This is my island entrance currently. I've posted this image in the screenshots thread before, but i've made no progress since lol. it's a WIP as I have no idea what to put to the left - I want to build up cliffs around the whole entrance area and then have it open up to the little lake. I don't really have the space for it, though so for now i'm stuck on what to do next


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Apr 7, 2021)

My island is very much a WIP rn, but my entrance is something I’m kind of proud of


----------



## Seelie (Apr 7, 2021)

Here's mine!  I did choose my island specifically so that the plaza was directly aligned to my airport, so that made it really nice and relatively easy to have a grand entrance.  Staircase to the left leads to a little neighborhood and staircase to the right leads to Nook's and Able's.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 7, 2021)

My airport is soooo close to my resident services; this is definitely the biggest issue I have with my island. I really wish I would have taken more time to choose an island layout when I first started the game. 

My entrance isn't great, but I feel like I made the best of the situation.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 7, 2021)

jeni said:


> Spoiler: my entrance ♡
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367002


this is so lovely and inviting - I love entrances that step right into the action. Makes an island feel like it has so much energy and life.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 7, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> I have two islands- one is Coral Key and has a pink/cute theme. I change out the center are in the middle of the hearts with seasonal decor or use a fountain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is so cute! may I ask what version of the path you've used in your second island? I love the combination of acorns (i think) and white flowers ;o;


----------



## kayleee (Apr 7, 2021)

LoserMom said:


> Mine is an _actual _disaster right now, obviously still needs a lot of work...and some weeds picked up


Do you happen to have the design code for that path? I love it!


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 7, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Do you happen to have the design code for that path? I love it!


The creator code is 9488-1972-2446


----------



## jeni (Apr 7, 2021)

0ni said:


> this is so lovely and inviting - I love entrances that step right into the action. Makes an island feel like it has so much energy and life.


thank you so much!!! it was originally a workaround because my resident services is really far away from the airport and i wanted something interesting at the entrance, and i also wanted the bottom part of my island to be like a market so it made sense for the shops to go there. i ended up liking it way more than i expected, and now it's one of my favourite parts of town!


----------



## Jessi (Apr 7, 2021)

My Hero Academia themed island, so I tried my best. Still working on it, but its coming along​


----------



## LuluLove102 (Apr 7, 2021)

This is mine!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 7, 2021)

Seelie said:


> View attachment 367103
> 
> Here's mine!  I did choose my island specifically so that the plaza was directly aligned to my airport, so that made it really nice and relatively easy to have a grand entrance.  Staircase to the left leads to a little neighborhood and staircase to the right leads to Nook's and Able's.


This one is super lovely! And great placement of staircases. It seems like you put a lot of thought into the design and it's beautiful!  (And all the better for having Poppy in it )


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 7, 2021)

This is what I have:




With Louie just hanging out.



Spoiler: more but slightly older pics


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 7, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> this is so cute! may I ask what version of the path you've used in your second island? I love the combination of acorns (i think) and white flowers ;o;


Thank you. Absolutely! I believe the creator code for that path is MA-8549-2248-5400. There’s a lot of extra pieces to it, it’s so versatile. I intended to change it after fall but I’ve found it looks nice all year!


----------



## heartdrops (Apr 7, 2021)

Still a WIP but this is mine:


Spoiler


----------



## deana (Apr 7, 2021)

Here's mine    nothing too special, I just wanted to create a nice space for doing trades or a waiting area if I am waiting for a friend to come over


----------



## Moritz (Apr 7, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Here's mine    nothing too special, I just wanted to create a nice space for doing trades or a waiting area if I am waiting for a friend to come over
> 
> View attachment 367240
> View attachment 367241


I really like your little seating area


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 7, 2021)

*My resident services are right in front of the airport.*


----------



## P. Star (Apr 7, 2021)

My entrance featuring Fang! I went for an abandoned, overgrown look


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 7, 2021)

ForgottenT said:


> *My resident services are right in front of the airport.*
> View attachment 367242


Do you have a dream address?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 7, 2021)

Spoiler: Mine looks like this


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm still working on it, BUT all around my island I out a wall like a medieval wall, and so the first thing you see when you enter my town is a big wall in front of you, with some open gates of course


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 7, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Do you have a dream address?


I do, but my island is still very rough, and nowhere near finished, but feel free to visit.
DA: 7626-6651-0182


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 7, 2021)

my entrance is slightly near the resident services, but I made use of the space given between resident services and the airport. ☺


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 7, 2021)

Airport entrance of Billington




Airport entrance of St.Hubbins


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 8, 2021)

My entrance is rather simple, but that's alright, it stays true to who I am rather than a big and complex entrance:


Spoiler


----------



## lexy_ (Apr 8, 2021)

In my case, the residence service is so close to the airport that there is only a path but I built a resting place for those arriving from the airport with the theme of the dodo logo and it is cute so I am satisfied with my place ^^


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 8, 2021)

Damn everyone's entrances are so amazing it puts mine to shame both aesthetically and creatively. I'm going to have up my game and see if I can come up with anything equally as gorgeous and unique as what you've all done.


----------



## JemAC (Apr 8, 2021)

I really love seeing everyones entrance areas, they're all so beautiful and creative!

My entrance area is quite simple, I wanted a direct line straight from the airport to the resident services but unfortunately they don't line up exactly so instead I placed the bridge to be in the centre of the resident services but slightly to the right of the airport. Nooks Cranny, on the left, and Able Sisters, on the right, are also situated in the entrance area as I like been able to get between them all quite easily and it creates a nice little district for all my villagers to hang out. 

Decoration wise I knew I wanted to use some Celeste DIYs as they're some of my favourites so I went for the crescent moon chairs and some nova lights, as well as a virgo harp on both sides as it's my star sign DIY. I've changed the flowers around numerous times but currently I'm happy with the white, green, purple and pink mums as they're some of my favourite flowers in the game. The easter DIYs aren't usually around though, just haven't got around to removing them.


----------



## Kattea (Apr 8, 2021)

My resident services is so close to the airport, there’s hardly any room to build up decent looking cliffs. I just have a bunch of trees to make it look a little more enclosed.


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 8, 2021)

Just a very quick snap of my airport entrance. Not the best pic but gives an idea


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 8, 2021)

Spoiler: My Entrance 










Hope you guys like pears lol


----------



## annex (Apr 8, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> This is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty. Do you have a dream code? I would love to visit.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 8, 2021)

Mine isn’t anything too interesting but I’m very happy with it.


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 8, 2021)

Still have all my Bunny Day stuff up. 

I put my shops at the entrance to give it more of a town feel. My plaza is to the right of Nooks.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 9, 2021)

my entrance is pretty plain, but i like it. it opens up into the neighborhood with a wooded path to residents services. normally my island is all cedars (except for the orange trees on turnips farm), but i have cherry blossoms around resident services at the moment which you can see a bit of in the background





Spoiler: resident services


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 9, 2021)

I really like my entrance! i walk through the path it leads to it several times every time i play since it's right by my house and resident's services. I have a trading area that I decorated as well because I need a space for larger trades (more than one or two items) but I wanted it to be cute. Anyway, here are the photos:


Spoiler:  photos!

















also, this area might be one of the reasons Isabelle tells me my island has too many trees. Oopsies


----------



## Lullaboid (Apr 9, 2021)

Here's my entrance and the area it leads to:


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 9, 2021)

This is mine, I only started on it yesterday but so far I’m liking what I’ve created. Although if anyone has any tips on how to improve it please let me know.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 9, 2021)

My entrance is probably the best looking area haha. Trying for something of a woodsy, yet somewhat developed, town theme.







Spoiler: to shops and resident services


----------



## oranje (Apr 9, 2021)

On my island, as soon as you step out of the airport, you're greeted by a fish market. Giant Isopod says hi.


----------



## piske (Apr 10, 2021)

This is what my entrance looks like! I have since torn it down though, because I want it to start a bit further back from the beach. However, I really like it. It's natural but it also has more city-like elements and pops of color


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 11, 2021)

I just recently redid my entrance and this is how it's turned out. 
Pretty happy with it!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 13, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> This is mine, I only started on it yesterday but so far I’m liking what I’ve created. Although if anyone has any tips on how to improve it please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 367534



So I may have upgraded my entrance just a little bit in the last few days...


----------



## bam94- (Apr 15, 2021)

It's nothing special, because the space between my airport and Resident Services is pretty small, but I'm sooo happy with it! It's simple but I like it that way.  ❤


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

bam94- said:


> It's nothing special, because the space between my airport and Resident Services is pretty small, but I'm sooo happy with it! It's simple but I like it that way.  ❤
> 
> View attachment 369197


Extremely cute


----------



## Holla (Apr 15, 2021)

Here’s mine. Unfortunately the stereo isn’t hidden all that well in the first photo, but you can’t see it so much when you are close to the moon. It plays Stale Cupcakes.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 15, 2021)

Holla said:


> Here’s mine. Unfortunately the stereo isn’t hidden all that well in the first photo, but you can’t see it so much when you are close to the moon. It plays Stale Cupcakes.
> 
> View attachment 369201
> View attachment 369202


It actually took me a while to find it after you said there was a stero there so don't worry about it 

Looking very fancy


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 17, 2021)

This is my entrance, might change it up a bit.:


----------



## Dracule (Apr 17, 2021)

Here’s my island entrance! 


Y’all have some fantastic entrances. ​


----------



## floatingzoo (Apr 17, 2021)

Still a bit of a work in progress! I'm going for a woodland/foresty theme.


----------

